

Sparks Fly Over Shoestring Test Of ‘Holographic Principle’ - biofox
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/336/6078/147.full

======
vollmond
Paywalled. Here's the summary:
<https://www.sciencemag.org/content/336/6078/147.short>

